# swagbucks gift card question



## Jokarva (Jan 17, 2010)

I tried to cash out my swagbucks today only to find that there's a limit on how many you redeem a day/month (?) and that they don't deposit immediately. 

So, how do I know the gift card (I got 2 of the Amazon $5 cards) is 'there'? Do they send you a notice or do I need to keep checking the "my gift cards" area? Or is there another way that I don't know about? I was hoping to use them for a Christmas gift....but it'll just have to be a New Years gift I think.

Thanks!


----------



## cindybode (Oct 5, 2002)

Check the "order status" section. It'll be in there. Make sure you verified your order.


----------



## mpillow (Jan 24, 2003)

when you order you get an email to verify(instantly) and then usually 7-10 days later you'll receive an email that your swagbucks order has posted and then you'll find it in "my gift cards"....sometimes its quicker than 7-10 days!


----------

